# Short Chevy



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone know what Chevy calls
their really short G 10 vans?
Not talking about minivans.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Street Vans? Handi-Van or Sport-Van???? Or was it "The Sin Bin"?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Street Vans?


Not *that *old! :laughing:
The one I saw is a '90.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Not *that *old! :laughing:
> The one I saw is a '90.



Beauville!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Beauville!


Shorter, and a cargo van.
Picture a van version 
of a 6' bed pickup.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Shorter, and a cargo van.
> Picture a van version
> of a 6' bed pickup.


Stumped Neo!!! Stumped!









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/56/OldChevyVan.jpg/250px-OldChevyVan.jpg

1964-1970

The only other is the Astro!









http://www.travelbc.bc.ca/cms_images/for_sale/94_Astro_Gray.JPG


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll let you know when I
find out. :thumbsup:
Odd that I can't find it either
I've seen lots of them.
I thought someone might have
run one for a service truck.
Looks like that's what 
this one was.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

The only other "Really Small" van was the Greenbrier. But that was based on the Corvair in the 60's.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The only other "Really Small" van was the Greenbrier. But that was based on the Corvair in the 60's.


:clap: Many trips to Scout camp
in those! :laughing:
I'm gonna do a drive by
on the thing in a bit. :thumbsup:


BTW: That was the original
American van.
A rip-off of the VW bus.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Neo I do believe it is a G10. The G20 was a little bigger (3/4 ton) and then you had the G30.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I think the g10 and g20 where the same overall size. One was 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I do believe you could order a smaller G10. I think I have seen them, I do believe they were the most popular van for the abductors!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, it just says, 
"Chevy Van 10" on the fender.
Seems to be @ 96"(?) wheel base.
All done up as a service van,
partition, ladder rack, even
an amber bubblegum machine
on the roof! :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Found it This one is a 76. It is labeled chevy van 10


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I do believe you could order a smaller G10. I think I have seen them, *I do believe they were the most popular van for the abductors!*



:laughing:Yes! Hence my "Sin Bin" comment earlier!!!:laughing:




neolitic said:


> Well, it just says,
> "Chevy Van 10" on the fender.
> Seems to be @ 96"(?) wheel base.
> All done up as a service van,
> ...



Interesting!









http://www.dragtimes.com/images/1079052077TonysVan.jpg


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I have found a few online there all 70"s 76-78


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Malco, you have a dirty mind, mind you it takes someone else with a dirty mind to recognize that.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


WarnerConstInc. said:


> Malco, you have a dirty mind, mind you it takes someone else with a dirty mind to recognize that.


:thumbsup:


The other name was "F*$k Truck".


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Old vans are sweet! Got to have side pipes, port hole window and a mural on the side.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


>



Still waiting for B.A. Baracus to come out!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Or this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw3bPUOE47s

Help Malco, make that show up on here, I dont know how.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Or this
> http://www.dragtimes.com/images/1079052077TonysVan.jpg
> 
> Help Malco, make that show up on here, I dont know how.


Copy the link as you did. Click the "YouTube" Icon in the bar above the "Posting Box" here on CT. Paste the Link Address BETWEEN [YOTUBE] and [/YOTUBE]

Like this:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I have found a few online there all 70"s 76-78


Likewise, wonder how come
it's so hard to find info?
Couldn't read the VIN.
Trying to figure what to offer
for it.
79k,not a spot of rust, V6,
suits me to a T.
I've got parking space issues here.
Looking for something just 
to haul tools and mud.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

huh? man I suck at this.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Likewise, wonder how come
> it's so hard to find info?
> Couldn't read the VIN.
> Trying to figure what to offer
> ...


Is it worth 1K to you? 

Back in the 70's and 80's, 79K was right around where all the stuffs needed replacing. Master, Water, Alt., Yadda, Yadda, Yaddaaaa.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dang it. oh well.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Likewise, wonder how come
> it's so hard to find info?
> Couldn't read the VIN.
> Trying to figure what to offer
> ...


My guess it was not produced for the USA probably made for some where else like Canda or the Carribean


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw3bPUOE47s


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry man, just got it figured out, for some reason that Dodge van in that movie was sweet!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Is it worth 1K to you?
> 
> Back in the 70's and 80's, 79K was right around where all the stuffs needed replacing. Master, Water, Alt., Yadda, Yadda, Yaddaaaa.


It's a '90.
$1k is what I'm thinking.
I like old cash trucks.
I can fix a lot in return for
no payments, and it isn't 
gonna be the most attractive
target for thieves.
My last one was a "new" '74, :laughing:
bought in 2000 with 49k miles!
8 years total cost buy and repair...
@$2300.
Payments of $300 a year I can live with.:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sorry man, just got it figured out, for some reason that Dodge van in that movie was sweet!!


Damn good Driver as well. 'Taint easy to get a van to swing that way. Even with beefed suspension!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> It's a '90.
> $1k is what I'm thinking.
> I like old cash trucks.
> I can fix a lot in return for
> ...


But CERTAINLY start lower!!!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for getting me all excited about Vans Neo!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw3bPUOE47s



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Thanks for getting me all excited about Vans Neo!!!


:thumbsup:



MALCO.New.York said:


> But CERTAINLY start lower!!!!!


Shucks.
Ain't my first rodeo, Ma'm! :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to amend my statement by saying " I am sure you know better than me!", but I had to run upstairs and install a Shower Shelf for the new Neighbor before I got to it. The Landlord was "Kind Enough" to tell the Neighbor that I am a Contractor and that "I have a tool for Every job conceivable"!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I was going to amend my statement by saying " I am sure you know better than me!", but I had to run upstairs and install a Shower Shelf for the new Neighbor before I got to it. The Landlord was "Kind Enough" tell the Neighbor that I am a Contractor and that "I have a tool for Every job conceivable"!


How kind of him,
how nice for you. :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I was going to amend my statement by saying " I am sure you know better than me!", but I had to run upstairs and install a Shower Shelf for the new Neighbor before I got to it. The Landlord was "Kind Enough" tell the Neighbor that I am a Contractor and that "I have a tool for Every job conceivable"!


I have no doubt in my mind the new neighbor was a guy :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I have no doubt in my mind the new neighbor was a guy :laughing:


:w00t:I did it for free....................................Need I say more............. Sweetie!!!:w00t:


----------

